# Game 26: Los Angeles Lakers (14-11) @ Boston Celtics (14-10) [2/9]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I think Boston is like 9-1 since they were 5-9, if I am not mistaken.

Jesus.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Gah, I just saw the thread title and was shocked to see they had a better record.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ron said:


> I think Boston is like 9-1 since they were 5-9, if I am not mistaken.
> 
> Jesus.


and it was a bullshit 20 point comeback by Cleveland where we just mentally checked out too early in the fourth.

See yall tomorrow!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Would've been interesting if the Kobe passing Shaq and Pierce passing Bird storylines had converged in this game, but no such luck.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe the Lakers will get up for this one.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bynum needs to be fed very early.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Steve Blake practiced today and is a game time decision. Good news!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

they are playing well we aren't. But we match up well with all their weaknesses. We should be able to kill them on the o boards and Bynum should have a field day. metta actually plays Pierce well so I like our chances if Bass doesn't go apeshit on us off the bench. 

Trip has gone like I thought beforehand so far. Thought we needed to beat the Nuggets figured we'd lose to the Jazz being tired and Philly with a lack of energy and I thought we'd beat the Celtics, Knicks and Raptors so we'll see.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beat the ****ing Celtics.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Remember when this would have been the game of the year?

I miss 2009.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

A lot has changed, hasn't it?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Weird seeing you in black, Cris.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I actually feel pretty good about this move. Not because we're good, but they suck too.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Besides Kobe, Drew, and Pau...I hope the rest of the team shows up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Besides Kobe, Drew, and Pau...I hope the rest of the team shows up.


This is what we've been saying every game this season.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I wish we had kept Ariza and Dumbo. Farmer sucked but he's significantly better than Fisher and Blake at this point.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell, if we had Sasha right now, he'd be one of our better bench options.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> Weird seeing you in black, Cris.


I haven't got used to it either.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Luke said:


> I wish we had kept Ariza and Dumbo...


I didn't care about losing Farmar...but I was very much against the Ariza-Artest trade.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We tried to resign Ariza. We gave him an offer which his agent refused. So we moved on to Artest. Ariza ended up signing with Houston for the same amount that we offered him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> I didn't care about losing Farmar...but I was very much against the Ariza-Artest trade.


It wasn't a trade. Mitch offered ariza the same thing he paid Peace.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We tried to resign Ariza. We gave him an offer which his agent refused. So we moved on to Artest. Ariza ended up signing with Houston for the same amount that we offered him.


I'm aware. I just wish his agent wasn't such a selfish prick and Trevor realized that he would never have a good career outside of Los Angeles. The dude was getting potential future allstar talks after the '09 run and now he's wasting away in the shit hole that is the New Orleans Hornets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza probably regrets not taking that offer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait for the game tonight. Love playing the Celtics.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake is back tonight. Good news!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, that was some beautiful passing by Kobe and then by Gasol to Bynum. Sweet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So we're more than halfway through the quarter and Kobe hasn't taken a shot. Complete opposite of Monday in Philly. Maybe he's going to get Pau/Bynum going early so he can have the energy to finish better late?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet bucket by Gasol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake drills a 3 with a couple of seconds left. Very good to see after he came up short on his first couple of attempts. Celtics lead 26-22 after 1.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

nice to have Blake back gotta tighten up our defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Barnes has been great off the bench so far tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Troy Murphy, however, has not.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Troy Murphy can't throw a pea in the ocean!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

did Matt Barnes just get called for running thru KGs 5 yard drifting screen? not sure what happened there


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

because walking slowly backward and sideways in an angle that maintains a picket between barnes and the guy running to take the three is totally natural


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe was pissed about something there. Didn't like the pass he got perhaps?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're just sorta hanging in there. Bynum is getting locked down by JO he's gotta take his time. Murph gotta make some damn shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll take hanging in there versus getting blown out. Two good defensive teams. Should be a close one until the very end. Kobe's 4/4.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Any time Rondo goes out in transition, the Lakers appear clueless on defense. They keep getting open shots or layups. 

Bynum struggling to score against O'Neal and Wilcox? :wtf:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the ****, Kobe? You're giving up on chasing down Ray Allen? Really?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum with the putback plus the foul to beat the buzzer! Nice!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers down by two at the half, 47-45.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mike Brown got in Gasol's shit for that dumbass pass. Good hustle rebound there by Bynum who has played a shitty half he's gotta get balanced and power up and the refs gotta start calling fouls as he gets hacked. 

we are hanging in there by a thread. gonna be one of those ugly grind games.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

why Brown is a bad coach - "Mike Brown got in Gasol's shit for that dumbass pass" - why? Pau knows that + it's not totally his fault since the guy coming around the top (Metta?) got totally outworked to the ball - "dont throw bad passes 31 year old high IQ player!" is not tirade material, it's the kind of shit that gets guys to tune you out

and btw - play Ebanks and give Goudelock at least as many minutes as you give Fish or Blake = also bad coaching


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and by shitty half for Bynum I suppose you mean near double double?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> why Brown is a bad coach - "Mike Brown got in Gasol's shit for that dumbass pass" - why? Pau knows that + it's not totally his fault since the guy coming around the top (Metta?) got totally outworked to the ball - "dont throw bad passes 31 year old high IQ player!" is not tirade material, it's the kind of shit that gets guys to tune you out
> 
> and btw - play Ebanks and give Goudelock at least as many minutes as you give Fish or Blake = also bad coaching


disagree PJ did that to Pau over similar stuff over the years Pau caught the ball was wide open and immediately turned and threw an awful pass. 

he shoulda got ripped.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> and by shitty half for Bynum I suppose you mean near double double?


Started well and ended well so that was good, but he was awful for a stretch there in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau with the alley and Kobe with the oop! Tie game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're keeping it close but just can't take the lead. We had it for about 15 seconds earlier in the 2nd quarter, but that's it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe seriously hits the toughest ****ing shots. Ridiculous.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, we finally have the lead again. Hopefully we keep it the rest of the way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers use a 14-4 run behind Gasol and Kobe to take a 3-point lead heading into the 4th quarter, 67-64.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't understand why we want to keep leaving Pietrus open. Obviously he's going to burn us at some point. That's his game..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overtime.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man this game is tight Blake with the huge jumper there our defense has been really good in the 4th and ot so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big possession here. Up 1 with a minute left. Get a bucket and put the pressure on Boston.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Couple of bad shots there by Kobe. Lakers lead by 1, Celtics ball. 6.1 seconds left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet block by Gasol to block the Ray Allen putback! Huge game by Pau tonight. Maybe he felt snubbed after not being named to the All-Star team. Hope he plays with a chip on his shoulder the rest of the way.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Seems like Pau is always blocking Ray Allen to close out games.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Good win!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I felt like we could win this game the celtics weaknesses are our strength's. If Bynum had actually played well as far as making shots we probably win easy. 

It was a matter of time before Allen got cold their only real match up edge. Gasol and Kobe did the heavy lifting . Blake back will help for sure. We still need a damn bench. 

Metta drives me crazy offensively but he is talormade to locking up Pierce has clamped him down since we got him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Sweet block by Gasol to block the Ray Allen putback! Huge game by Pau tonight. Maybe he felt snubbed after not being named to the All-Star team. Hope he plays with a chip on his shoulder the rest of the way.


I sorta felt like that myself that he was fired up after being snubbed. If Pau plays like this every night man we're a load with Bynum playing well.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Good game guys -it still felt like 09 while I was watching.

It's funny/sickening how the Lakers STILL beat the Celtics due to offensive rebounding all these years later


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Luke said:


> I'm aware. I just wish his agent wasn't such a selfish prick and Trevor realized that he would never have a good career outside of Los Angeles. The dude was getting potential future allstar talks after the '09 run and now he's wasting away in the shit hole that is the New Orleans Hornets.


It was his choice.

**** him.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Good game guys -it still felt like 09 while I was watching.
> 
> It's funny/sickening how the Lakers STILL beat the Celtics due to offensive rebounding all these years later


Even without Odom, they still got the arms and the lengh...Bynum and Gasol were the difference in the paint.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Celtics haven't beaten us at their home since 2007 in the regular season. Sweet.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

If nothing else says that these two teams are worn out and old, its the score: the winning team scored 88 points, and it took overtime to get that much. :sigh:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Basel said:


> I don't understand why we want to keep leaving Pietrus open. Obviously he's going to burn us at some point. That's his game..


because Fisher was 'guarding' him

Fisher was brutal last night - I hate half this team


----------

